# 2001 Altima shifer problem



## altima2001 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi,
I have a 2001 nissan altima 5-speed manual transmission. Recently I noticed that my shifter when put in neutral is moving side to side and does not stay solidly in the neutral position. I am able to shift into all the gears but not very smoothly. I have to gently nudge it into the respective gears. Any help in throwing light on the problem would be a great help.

Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You'll need to have a look at the control rod under the vehicle; it's the bar the connects the bottom of the shifter to the transmission. It's possible the the bushings are worn out.


----------

